# Turkey Trumpets from WB Wood Finished



## ghost1066 (Aug 7, 2015)

I couldn't sleep last night because of so much pain so I got up and finished the trumpets. Here they are all ready to run. 

The pepperwood doesn't like to be finished, the grain raises a lot and it doesn't really shine. The BAB is just a knockout but oddly a softer sounding call than I expected, it runs but not as loud as you would think. The apple finished nicely but like the pepperwood doesn't have a high gloss. All are available if anyone is interrested.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 7, 2015)

What are you using for a finish Tommy ?


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 7, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> What are you using for a finish Tommy ?


These all have Minwax natural stain and then quite a few coats of Valspar rattle can lacquer. I sanded all of these to 600 after about 6-7 coats then shot a few more on them then buffed to 4000 so far.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Tommy, The BAB still steals the show. Did you ever get around to stabilizing? I am finding I am able to get a more consistent sound tones out of mine. If you want call me and I can go over my setup with you. I am finding by coating the inside with CA helps the sound resonate better myself. Feel free to give me a shout. I got some apple just haven't turned any as of yet. Really glad to see you turning out a lot of great stuff.
Rodney


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 7, 2015)

No I haven't got the funds to start stabilizing that will have to wait till far in the future if ever. I wish I could I have stacks of blanks that could use it but oh well. Hope this doesn't sound like I'm being an a$$ but the one thing I never want is two that sound the same, it is one reason I build calls the way I do. I know makers that take 20+ measurements to make a pot call and I take maybe three besides my sound holes, trumpets are different I do take measurements on them but still vary them. I guess I look at it as every turkey sounds different and every caller is looking for what they like so I try to make calls that have a wide appeal, I guess, to cover the bases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Not to worry nothing taken. I don't stabilize everything. I have woods that I know are gonna sound good and those I think will be too soft. I was just offering a bit of info. You probably been making calls way before me and the calls I received from you are great. Nice looking stuff either way. I have turned a lot of things that just don't make the grade to be something I wouldn't sell just because of looks. They sometimes wind up on my shelves as some just too look at.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 7, 2015)

They are all nice looking, but that BAB has it going on !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 8, 2015)

Rodney if a maker doesn't have a pile of rejects he is not a maker in my book. I have had some beautiful blanks that got tossed for being too soft or the sound was off. I threw out some snakewood mouthpieces because they just didn't have good sound and at $10 a pop that hurt. I do wish I could stabilize I have some stuff here that needs it but it will either get sold as is to someone that can fix it or just sit. 

You do bring up a good point that I have been wondering about, why stabilize every piece of wood? They don't all need it and it does change the sound and to me not always for the better. So why? Is it just the "cool" thing to do now to say your wood is stabilized even woods that clearly don't need it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

